# Dog Training Tutorial: Off-Leash Exercise (Send-Off)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love this guy, new video with shaping and OFF leash 'come' with distractions instruction... :wild:


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

really cool! I'll give that a try today! there should be more videos online like this! It was easy to understand, and informative, i would have never thought of an open door as a distraction!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

well that's no fair.... that gorgeous dog is clearly a genius!!!! 

lol I'm going to find more of his videos. I recall seeing one or two others and he definitely knows his stuff!


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

I like him! He has really done his homework!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Maggie, Tried this today with my dogs, stauba has part one down perfect!! she's gone right to her "place" (currently the wii balance board LOL, i didnt have anything else she could really stand on) every random time i've asked her through out the day (distraction free of course)! She even focused better than usual while doing this. Ashen didnt quiet get it...he just slapped his paw on the board repeatedly...it was actually really cute...got it a couple times then was fed up and layed down half on and off the board hahaha. We'll just have to try again tomorrow. Thanks for the great video!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Great video. Thanks!


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow and thanks for pointing me in this direction. I can't wait to try some of the other tips. I watched a bunch of his training tutorials this evening (got sucked in very easily) and decided to try out the 'Leave It' lesson. After a brief amount of time, I can now put a piece of chees on the floor under Boss' nose and he just looks at me with his very expressive and pleading eyes....made me feel so bad....but this will come in very handy while out on walks and I know the neighbor's cat will appreciate it!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I love this guy's videos! He gives me hope!


----------



## wizdumb (Jun 7, 2010)

this guy is great...MRL posted a different vid of his somewhere and i was hooked. i ended up watching a bunch of his other vids, and today i went and bought a clicker. completely awesome tool. im really excited about the potential here. today was day 1 and Goonie was great. taught him "leave it" in like 20 min. also reinforced the things he already knew a little bit. cant wait to keep going tomorrow!!

..and thanx to Maggieroselee, for her great posts. for they have made me an newly inspired clicker trainer


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wizdumb said:


> this guy is great...MRL posted a different vid of his somewhere and i was hooked. i ended up watching a bunch of his other vids, and today i went and bought a clicker. completely awesome tool. im really excited about the potential here. today was day 1 and Goonie was great. taught him "leave it" in like 20 min. also reinforced the things he already knew a little bit. cant wait to keep going tomorrow!!
> 
> ..*and thanx to Maggieroselee, for her great posts. for they have made me an newly inspired clicker trainer*


Love that you love the clicker! It's a blast. Funny how I still watch and learn from the videos too, shaping, timing, random reinforcment, capturing behaviors, DON'T RUSH AND GO TO FAST (big problem for me  ) , look at your pup if they aren't getting it it's cause I'm rushing, too much too fast to confusing so THINK and work it out...

Clicker training has made me a smarter trainer, and also one that pays more attention to what my dog is trying to figure out. Not 'making' them do it OR ELSE!


----------

